# Travellers Tummy



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Just and FYI. I just returned from Curacao from one weeks vacation and had a great trip. Only very minor problems that were quite easily taken care of with a single dose of immodium. I was very anxious before going because I nearly always get sick for part of our vacations with cramps, pain and D. I always blame the food, water, booze, different sleep patterns etc., but bottom line is I suffer while the rest enjoy the vacation on the beach. This time I swore it would be different or else I was giving up travel, so I looked for someplace with a good reputation for food and water and found Breezes Resort in Curacao, I also followed that up with a week of deep breating / relazation techniques prior to the trip and at least twice a day while we were away. I ate and drank what I wanted (within reason) and particitated in all the activities I wanted to and to my DELIGHT I was fine. Don't know if it was the food, or the relaxation, but I know that it felt good to know that I do not have to give up vacationing. Thought it might be worth sharing my coping methods because I am sure I am not alone !!


----------

